# The Curtlo thread



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

I know that there are a few Curtlo owners around here.

This one is mine. It's an Advanced Mountaineer that Doug built for me in 1998 before leaving SoCal for Washington. As you will see, I have no use for period correct builds. I built and upgraded this bike with parts that suit me. This bike is still my daily rider. The geometry and fit are totally dialled. It's comfy enough for an all day ride, stiff enough to sprint, climbs like a fiend, and turns on a dime. I won a bunch of races on it and have ridden it up and down California, including Replay by the Bay, the second May by the Bay MTBR gathering. Good times. Oh yeah--it's still an 8-speed. The shifters are shot and I'm on my last 8-speed cassette. I have a second generation XTR rear derailleur with 9-speed XT shifters waiting in the wings. I'm thinking of throwing a Middleburn crank on there as well. I've always wanted one of those.

https://i563.photobucket.com/albums/ss78/Vlad0001/MTB/IMG_0103.jpg

https://i563.photobucket.com/albums/ss78/Vlad0001/MTB/IMG_0112.jpg

Best grips ever: I found a stash of these at a LBS many years ago and bought them all:
https://i563.photobucket.com/albums/ss78/Vlad0001/MTB/IMG_0107.jpg

Downtube: The lizard die-cut decal was made by the guy who used to supply Mantis with their decals:
https://i563.photobucket.com/albums/ss78/Vlad0001/MTB/IMG_0114.jpg

Rear brake booster: Moonlighter Ti; made by a gentleman in NYC named Dave. He engraved my name on it. B!tchin'. Since I dabble in trials, I discussed my ideas for a bashguard with him but decided against ordering one from him. Titanium is just plain too expensive for that application. I ended up designing my own. It got me a tiny bit of coverage in Dirt Rag and I sold a few. As you can see, I'm still running the prototype on my bike.
https://i563.photobucket.com/albums/ss78/Vlad0001/MTB/IMG_0115.jpg

Front brake booster: Brooklyn Machine Works was a huge inspiration for me as a rider. I am still quite fond of purely functional/borderline crude aesthetic of their early products. I found this booster on a BMX riding visit to NYC a few years ago. It had already been discontinued for quite a while even then.
https://i563.photobucket.com/albums/ss78/Vlad0001/MTB/IMG_0118.jpg

Obligatory Salsa seattube sticker!
https://i563.photobucket.com/albums/ss78/Vlad0001/MTB/IMG_0110.jpg


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

Those Curtlo's ride great. very smooth and solid. they fell like they'll outlive the riders when you're on them.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Was on the verge of ordering up a Curtlo AM with nanner stays back in the late 90s, but then I stumbled onto my Phoenix frame. The fact he's still in business all these years later says a lot about his work. :thumbsup:


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

that is VERY nice.


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

I like the Steelhead label. But I prefer their Extra Stout


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

I used to own this one, but traded it to a buddy...whoops!


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Thanks guys.

Joe, the beer label is in rotation. Up next is Lagunitas Censored.

Richieb, that FS Curtlo was pretty much the same bike as the Azonic FS frame, back in the day. I didn't get a chance to ride one. MBA said good things about it...


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)




----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> View attachment 430352


bonus points if you rode it home.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

It was a tough day, but I did, following tire tracks.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

DoubleCentury kicks a$$.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I had this built two and a half years ago as my version of the perfect Downiville/Super D bike. Travel is 5 or 6 inches of travel front and rear, Cane Creek Double Barrel, Z1 Light, 8 speed. Color is 1966 Ford Ivy Green.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Very cool. I'm psyched that Doug builds "modern" bikes as well.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Veloculture said:


> Those Curtlo's ride great. very smooth and solid. they fell like they'll outlive the riders when you're on them.


Didn't you once say if you could only have one bike, it would be your Curtlo with the Action Tech front end?


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Oh man. Curtlos with Action Tec forks were so common out here, back in the day (out here being the Los Angeles area). They were hard to miss in their shiny orange powdercoat. I still see the occasional rider wearing an Outer Circle Racing jersey.


----------



## babbalanja (Jan 20, 2008)

Vlad said:


> Oh man. Curtlos with Action Tec forks were so common out here, back in the day (out here being the Los Angeles area). They were hard to miss in their shiny orange powdercoat. I still see the occasional rider wearing an Outer Circle Racing jersey.


I just received an early (most likely) 90's orange and blue Curtlo that has an "OCR" decal on the headtube and "OCR" stamped on the bottom bracket shell. I'm guessing that stood for Outer Circle Racing, no?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

babbalanja said:


> I just received an early (most likely) 90's orange and blue Curtlo that has an "OCR" decal on the headtube and "OCR" stamped on the bottom bracket shell. I'm guessing that stood for Outer Circle Racing, no?


Ah....you ended up with that one huh?

Ya, its an ex-Outter Circle Team frame. I believe it was Velo Cult's before the guy you bought it from.


----------



## babbalanja (Jan 20, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> Ah....you ended up with that one huh?
> 
> Ya, its an ex-Outter Circle Team frame. I believe it was Velo Cult's before the guy you bought it from.


Sounds like it.

The frame is in pretty rough shape. I'll probably send it to Doug for some TLC, but first I need to find an Action Tec fork to go with the 1 1/4" Head tube.


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

babbalanja said:


> Sounds like it.
> 
> The frame is in pretty rough shape. I'll probably send it to Curtis for some TLC, but first I need to find an Action Tec fork to go with the 1 1/4" Head tube.


Those forks can be had new direct from Action Tec. They never went out of production.


----------



## babbalanja (Jan 20, 2008)

uphiller said:


> Those forks can be had new direct from Action Tec. They never went out of production.


That's what I was hoping. I was planning to contact them next week as I need to order some replacement boots for the Pro Shock on the 29er that also arrived today.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

babbalanja said:


> That's what I was hoping. I was planning to contact them next week as I need to order some replacement boots for the Pro Shock on the 29er that also arrived today.


I got my action tec forks rebuilt. They did a sweet job. Well worth the money. I love riding that bike.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

I've seen a couple around town, never rode one. The ones I saw were a fillet brazed 29er and a fillet brazed roadie....I'M IMPRESSED, the frames look flawless.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

*My wife's Curtlo*

This is my wife's custom made Curtlo Mountaineer that she had made in 1990. It was decked out in Shimano's new at time XTR group. The paint was custom, she gave John (Shades) the colors she wanted to use, he came up with this.
Im going to build it back up with 1990 era parts and present it back to her.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

I hear Curtlo has a waiting list, did you have to wait on the frame? I ask because I bought XTR myself in 93 for my GT Psyclone build, and XTR had only been around a year (introduced in 92).


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

At the time, 1990, there was still a waiting list. Your right about the timeline on the XTR, the bike was delivered to her a few months before the 1990 mountain bike world championships, it was built with XT and later upgraded to XTR


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Nice, Jeff.

Since starting this thread I've replaced the XT rear derailleur with a second generation, lovely gray XTR model, and dumped the worn-out XT 8-speed shifters in favor of some NOS 9-speed units. The Steelhead label was replaced with a Red Rocket Ale sticker. It's a killer brew and it's brewmaster is a mountainbiker in the best of ways. Can anybody here guess his links to the sport?


----------



## babbalanja (Jan 20, 2008)

babbalanja said:


> I just received an early (most likely) 90's orange and blue Curtlo that has an "OCR" decal on the headtube and "OCR" stamped on the bottom bracket shell. I'm guessing that stood for Outer Circle Racing, no?


I was doing a search for Curtlos painted in "Baby Poop Brown" and came across a bike blog with a pic of the frame I bought, presumably before it was in the hands of the guy I bought it from.

It's about 2/3 down:

BicycleFriends.com: Golden Saddle Cyclery - Velo Swap Meet

The orange is much brighter in real life.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

That Curtlo is dope. Post a photo!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Rad Curtlo Jeff! Looking forward to seeing the rebuild.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I've since made some changes and need to rephotograph my Curtlo...but its all I got right now.

Its a team frame that belonged to a pro from Cycle World, circa 92.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

I dug those orange Curtlos with blue Paul's parts that the OCR guys raced back in the day. I haven't raced in over a decade. Maybe I should, again.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Shot from todays ride. Not really vintage, but its a Curtlo.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Very nice.


----------



## babbalanja (Jan 20, 2008)

Got this built up just in time for a Christmas Eve ride. A friend took the pic and I'm not sure why the color looks so washed out. It's more of an olive drab (army green) color in person.

Like Muddybuddy's, this one isn't really vintage but it has some retro touches.


----------



## ong (Jun 26, 2006)

Ah ha! I just picked up an orange Curtlo off eBay on the cheap, but the buyer had virtually no information about it. It's stamped with OCR and a serial number starting in 96, so that seems to situate it pretty well. Thanks, great info!


----------



## oneschnark (Dec 16, 2013)

Curtlo 92 / 93




Philippe


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

ong said:


> OCR


Outter Circle Racing those are the cool ones.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Haven't we seen that painters sig before?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ong said:


> Ah ha! I just picked up an orange Curtlo off eBay on the cheap, but the buyer had virtually no information about it. It's stamped with OCR and a serial number starting in 96, so that seems to situate it pretty well. Thanks, great info!


Outter Circle Racing. Sounds like an ex-team bike. Post pics!

EDIT: damn, muddy beat me to it!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Shades. 
Yup


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

It's Outer Circling Racing on my Ritchey. Which reminds me, can't wait to hear Joey again.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> can't wait to hear Joey again.


ya :|


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

*Curtlo with Action Tec*

I feel like the revival of this thread is some kind of sign...

Any way for those of you VRCers who are not also on RetroBike here is the Curtlo with Action Tec for I picked up from the C-List last week (two weeks ago)

Frame: Curtlo, unfilled filet brazed

Fork: Action Tec

Headset: King
Stem: Ringle
Handlebar: Zoom 150
Grips: GripShift
Barends: Profile

Brakes: Grafton
Brake Pads: Shimano/Kool Stop
Brake Cables: Shimano
Cantilever cable hangers: Tektro
Brake Levers: Dia Compe SS-7

Shifters: GripShift, 3x8
Front Derailleur: XTR M-900
Rear Derailleur: XTR M-900
Derailleur Cables:
Cassette: XTR M-900
Chain: Shimano HG
Cranks: Race Face Turbine
Crank Bolts:
Chainrings: Shimano SG
Chainring bolts: Turquoise Alu
Bottom Bracket: Sampson ti (I think haven't had it apart
Pedals: Ritchey WCS

Hub Skewers: Unknown Ti
Rims: Mavic 230 SBP front and 231 rear
Hubs: Hershey front and White Industries rear
Nipples: Turquoise Alu
Spokes: DT butted
Tyres: Ritchey Z-Max
Tubes:

Saddle: Avocet O2 Ti
Seatpost: Rock Shox
Seatpost Binder: braze on

Weight: Using the rather unscientific bathroom scale method: 22 pounds

I have contacted Curtlo about decal so will likely re-decal it and I bought a Control Tech post to replace the Rock Shox

Steven


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Such a rad bike.

What size is it, I want it. Hopefully its small so I can unwant it.


----------



## ong (Jun 26, 2006)

*Curtlo test build*

Since it's a '96, I don't feel I have to be reverential about doing a period build. I'm setting this up as a 650b all-rounder/light touring bike (using stuff from my parts bin). If I like the ride and fit, I'll braze some rear rack mounts on it, get it powdercoated (since it's got a lot of rust creeping under the fairly bad paint), and tweak the build a bit. So far the ride is great, although with no front brake I'm not going to put too many miles on it!


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

First real ride on the Curtlo yesterday. Since I took the beauty shots above the post has been replaced with a JD I had in the garage, looks ok but need something better. Also the white industries hub had to be rebuilt.

The bike rode very well though it was a bit of an adjustment getting used to the higher center of gravity thanks to the Action Tec fork. Also I do tend to take it easy when trying a bike out for the first time. Not surprising given its light weight it was very nimble climber.

Ride was up Potato Mountain behind my house in Claremont.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

shorter stem.. or flip the one you have there.


----------



## babbalanja (Jan 20, 2008)

Lookin' good! 

If it's not too much trouble, could you tell me the axle to crown measurement on that fork? I have a Curtlo OCR frame (mentioned upstream from here) in need of an AT fork, but given that each one is custom made to fit the head tube of a specific frame, it seems unlikely I'll I find one that will fit. 

I'd like to run a rigid fork on it if I can find one that won't throw the geometry off too much.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ong (Jun 26, 2006)

I've done a bunch of brazing work on mine, put some miles on it, and am about to send it out for a repaint. I added rack and fender eyelets, a chainstay bridge, and a rear disc mount, and added some canti bosses to a disc fork I had lying around. I built up some 650b rims with M737 hubs, and I'm running 38mm Col de la Vies.

It's a really fun and comfortable all-rounder-ish bike set up this way. Not super quick, but it's got a very nimble feel. Might be a bit squirrelly for a front load.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

babbalanja said:


> Lookin' good!
> 
> If it's not too much trouble, could you tell me the axle to crown measurement on that fork? I have a Curtlo OCR frame (mentioned upstream from here) in need of an AT fork, but given that each one is custom made to fit the head tube of a specific frame, it seems unlikely I'll I find one that will fit.
> 
> ...


The effective axel to crown measurement, including the portion of the suspension between the crown and the bottom of the headset is a long 17.5 inches, which I believe was the measurement you were after.

Steven


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

babbalanja said:


> If it's not too much trouble, could you tell me the axle to crown measurement on that fork? I have a Curtlo OCR frame (mentioned upstream from here) in need of an AT fork, but given that each one is custom made to fit the head tube of a specific frame, it seems unlikely I'll I find one that will fit.
> 
> I'd like to run a rigid fork on it if I can find one that won't throw the geometry off too much.QUOTE]
> 
> The frames were built specifically to use the Action Tec fork and were required to have a 106mm head tube to accomodate the fixed size of the suspension unit that fit in the head tube. The one I have in my garage now is also 17.5" axle to crown, and I'd be surprised if the older ones built for 26" wheels varied much from that. Obviously the 29er ones would need to be taller. If you're looking to use a rigid fork for yours, I'd be looking for one with a 440mm a-c. (17.5 x 25.4 = 444.4mm)


----------



## SHADES (Feb 23, 2005)

Old thread I know...but if any of you folks have frames with my paint jobs on them, I'd love to see them! Except for those I've found online, I have zero photos.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Wish I could help, mine is the grey Mountaineer on the previous page. I do have scans from mid 90s catalog.


----------



## SHADES (Feb 23, 2005)

I'd love to see the scans. I stopped painting in '94-'95? I do remember that the last bike I painted was a tandem in gray and pink with pearl clear. It was also my favorite paint ever...or maybe I just remember it that way. 

My daughter is a senior in college this year and is just starting to get into cycling. She's interested in having me custom paint her ride. It dawned on me that the only photos I had to show her were of my two bikes still hanging in the shop. A drop bar Curtlo Mountaineer (epoxy primer with pearl Imron clear) and an ex-team roadbike (kaleidoscope with too much pearl.) Neither one shows what I was capable of.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Shades, is this also your signature?


----------



## SHADES (Feb 23, 2005)

Nope, not mine.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Interesting. Here is the complete bike.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Here is the Curtlo brochure that was in my collection before I bought the bike. It is a six sided fold out from the California days but not dated. I have high res scans if anyone is interested.


----------



## SHADES (Feb 23, 2005)

DoubleCentur - From what I remember that frame was painted by a fellow by the name of Jim. Sorry I don't recall his last name. He sat in the booth and watched me paint for awhile and kinda took over my booth and guns to paint a few frames shortly after I returned to my construction business. Jim also built wheels for the Curtlo Team for a few years. I have three sets of wheels he laced up in my shop.

Lewisfoto - I would love the hi-res if you don't mind.

The Action -Tec in the bottom photo was my personal ride. I can't see it well enough, but I believe those are the original ONZA titanium bar-ends (direct from Danny Sotelo) on that bike. The bar is a prototype True-Temper unit that I sold under my Fat Feather logo for awhile. I still have the bar-ends and bar.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

SHADES said:


> DoubleCentur - From what I remember that frame was painted by a fellow by the name of Jim. Sorry I don't recall his last name. He sat in the booth and watched me paint for awhile and kinda took over my booth and guns to paint a few frames shortly after I returned to my construction business. Jim also built wheels for the Curtlo Team for a few years. I have three sets of wheels he laced up in my shop.


Cool info! Maybe he got the idea of painting his nom de plume on the chainstay from you. Any chance he was building wheels as "Precision Wheel?"


----------



## SHADES (Feb 23, 2005)

DoubleCentury said:


> Cool info! Maybe he got the idea of painting his nom de plume on the chainstay from you. Any chance he was building wheels as "Precision Wheel?"


Yep, that was his deal along with a guy named Gary May. I remembered that Gary is a friend on FB so I asked. He just messaged me back that Jim's last name is Mastrobuono. "Bones" makes sense now, doesn't it?


----------



## oneschnark (Dec 16, 2013)

with fork ans Stem

Philippe


----------



## oneschnark (Dec 16, 2013)

oneschnark said:


> with fork and Stem
> [url=http://fotos.mtb


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Saw this one a few weeks ago:


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Nice, looks like it was altered to be a single speed.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

lewisfoto said:


> Nice, looks like it was altered to be a single speed.


Yeah, I wondered about the rear triangle paint. It looks like there was a singlespeed option Curtlo. Hmmm!
Curtlo Cycles - Solo Mountaineer


----------



## ShortTravelMag (Dec 15, 2005)

I just found this thread. I've had 4 Curtlos, all 3 painted by Shades. In fact, I had the exact white/black spider web looking one from that brochure, hanging up in the background. 2 hardtails, one actiontec. I so wish I never sold 2 of them, especially the actiontec one. I do have my original 1991 bike, and the custom softtail he built me in 2000. I built all his websites for him starting back in the mid 90's. Drove up to Washington on my honeymoon late 1999, he measured me up, and sent me the frame spring of 2000. It was cool to finally meet Doug in person after only phone calls and emails for a decade. I live in Chicagoland. I'll dig up some photos and post them here. Shades would like them, they are really cool designs.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

curtlo-dork said:


> I just found this thread. I've had 4 Curtlos, all 3 painted by Shades. In fact, I had the exact white/black spider web looking one from that brochure, hanging up in the background. 2 hardtails, one actiontec. I so wish I never sold 2 of them, especially the actiontec one. I do have my original 1991 bike, and the custom softtail he built me in 2000. I built all his websites for him starting back in the mid 90's. Drove up to Washington on my honeymoon late 1999, he measured me up, and sent me the frame spring of 2000. It was cool to finally meet Doug in person after only phone calls and emails for a decade. I live in Chicagoland. I'll dig up some photos and post them here. Shades would like them, they are really cool designs.


I'd love to see pics. I really enjoyed the ActionTec Curtlo I had. I've said it before, but very under-rated bikes!


----------



## Cactus Jack (Nov 29, 2005)

Ditto on the pics; i've got a NOS Mountaineer frame that i have had hanging, and just now getting around to building it up as a single speed; is Doug still building bikes? Notice his web page hasn't been updated.


----------



## ShortTravelMag (Dec 15, 2005)

His website is very outdated. I've been trying to get him a new one, as I did all the others. But he is actually quite busy even though he doesn't advertise or sponsor teams anymore. Which reminds me to give him a ring and ask about getting some current info for the website!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

His prices are insanely cheap for a boutique builder of his quality IMO.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Rumpfy said:


> His prices are insanely cheap for a boutique builder of his quality IMO.


The wait will drive you crazy. Imagine six weeks in dog years.


----------



## ShortTravelMag (Dec 15, 2005)

Yep, which is why he's so busy! He has virtually no overhead, I'm guessing, compared to the larger independent builders. I'm suddenly in the mood to try getting a new, modern 29er hardtail...


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

curtlo-dork said:


> Yep, which is why he's so busy! He has virtually no overhead, I'm guessing, compared to the larger independent builders. I'm suddenly in the mood to try getting a new, modern 29er hardtail...


I know what I'm in for when I order a frame, but his time frame was off by eight months compared to right on with two other builders I worked with. I'd actually forgot about it when he called. For what it's worth, once you're in the chamber, things happen quickly. But until then there was no communication. I was completely satisfied with the finished product.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Mind posting a pic of your Curtlo, Vader?


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Vlad said:


> Mind posting a pic of your Curtlo, Vader?


I don't really have any. Edit- click the link. Today's Geo in 2006


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

Doug's making fs frames now, huh? I was trying to persuade him to built fs bikes 25 years ago. Vader, sweet bike, Doug is an awesome builder and a really cool guy!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Good stuff. Ventana rear ends. Many small custom builder where using them back then.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Hurricane Jeff said:


> Doug's making fs frames now, huh? I was trying to persuade him to built fs bikes 25 years ago. Vader, sweet bike, Doug is an awesome builder and a really cool guy!


I hit a dirtbike head on dropping Dart Canyon Rd down to Miller Canyon at Silverwood Lake. I ended up with a cast on each wrist. There used to be video of the incident on MTBR but was lost during a format change. I still have the front triangle and should send it back to Doug.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I remember that Vid well. Seems ages ago.


Vader said:


> I hit a dirtbike head on dropping Dart Canyon Rd down to Miller Canyon at Silverwood Lake. I ended up with a cast on each wrist. There used to be video of the incident on MTBR but was lost during a format change. I still have the front triangle and should send it back to Doug.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Whoa. I remember that bike, before and after. Did you order another Curtlo?


----------



## Ipkiss (Nov 7, 2013)

*Olympic Curtlo from the SI vault*

Curtlo Heyday material: 1992 Team Kahlua's Inga Thompson riding Curtlo team road bike


----------



## S​​usspect (May 12, 2017)

*2012 Mountaineer*

On the trail. Plus tire up front, Jones bars.
I don't know if I'm doing this biking thing right. But it's been fun.


----------



## caemis (Dec 12, 2015)

On request from the owner I'll add this one to the thread:


















More pictures (but text in german):
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/curtlo-mtb-vorstellung.851505/#post-14668531

Cheers!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice! Got a close up of the paint design/detail? Looks great.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

caemis said:


> On request from the owner I'll add this one to the thread:
> More pictures (but text in german):
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/curtlo-mtb-vorstellung.851505/#post-14668531
> 
> Cheers!


Awesome bike! I hope he sorts out some of the odd spec choices, but that's a fine looking Curtlo!



girlonbike said:


> Nice! Got a close up of the paint design/detail? Looks great.


Click the link homegirl!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> Awesome bike! I hope he sorts out some of the odd spec choices, but that's a fine looking Curtlo!
> 
> Click the link homegirl!


Oops. Danke.


----------

